# Gaming Rechner mit RTX 2080 TI und I7 8700K



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben, 

ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Rechner zulegen, der wirklich nur als Gaming PC benutzt wird. 
Programme die laufen sollten: 
Discord 
Spiele
OBS 

Das Signal wird dann an meinen 2. Rechner über NDI weitergegeben werden. 

So jetzt aber zu den Fragen:

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?     Max 4000 €

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? ja 244 Hz Monitor von Alienware 600 €

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? ja

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden? nein

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe) 244 HZ 

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt? Spiele Discord und OBS zur Signalübertragung per NDI an 2. Rechner 

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt? unter 1 TB 

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor? GPU und CPU soll übertaktet werden 

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...) nein 

Diese Komponenten erscheinen mir als sicher : 

i7 8700k von Caseking mit 5,00 Ghz (geköpft) 
RTX 2080 Ti (Gigabyte aorus xtreme 1770 MHZ) 
Raijintek Orcus 360mm 
Samsung m.2 Evo 512 Gb 
BX 300 480 GB 

Unsicher bei Mainboard: 
ASUS ROG Maximus XI Formula (ist er auch ohne wasserkühlung gut nutzbar für Übertakten?)
ASUS ROG Maximus XI Code

Unsicher bei Ram  rein optisch (reine Kostenfrage da gleiche Performance) 
TeamGroup Dark Pro 8Pack Edition DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14
G.Skill Trident Z Royal silber DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-

Netzteil? Wieviel Watt würdet ihr empfehlen? 
welche zusätzlichen Lüfter? 
Und das was mir am meisten Sorgen macht das Gehäuse 
(mir geht es fast nur um Performance und Nutzbarkeit/ logisch aufgebaut 2 Kammer/ Netzteil Abdeckung / Guter Airflow 

Was haltet ihr von dem System und sollte ich was ändern? Kennt ihr gute Gehäuse die alles bieten? 

Danke für eure Meinung und ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kleinen Einblick verschaffen in meine Pläne. 

Gruß 
GizMoOo


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Dezember 2018)

Beim RAM stellst du dir die Kostenfrage, möchtest aber einen schon geköpften 8700K von Caseking kaufen?  Da fehlen mir echt die Worte....

Was für ein Monitor soll eig verwendet werden? 240 Hz oder 144 Hz? Welche Auflösung?


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

geköpfter CPU ist für die Performance entscheidend. Ich glaube bei den beiden Rams ist die Performance unwichtig weil beide auf dem gleichen Niveau sind. Also wäre es nur eine kosmetische Frage.  Monitor 1920/1080 240 Hz (Alienware AW2518H 24.5 Zoll)


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Dezember 2018)

Warum greifst du nicht zum 9700k oder 9900k?


----------



## manimani89 (13. Dezember 2018)

In 1.5 Jahren wirst du überholt von einer 600euro gpu. Wähle weise mein freund


----------



## facehugger (13. Dezember 2018)

Bei dem Budget einen Octacore, 2700/X von AMD oder 9700k/9900k von Intel samt 32GB RAM. Also wirklich... Die Ti ist mMn überteuert, ich würd zur RTX 2080 greifen. 8GB VRAM reichen für Spaß in 4K, auch laut PCGH.

Gruß


----------



## CKone (13. Dezember 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget einen Octacore, 2700/X von AMD oder 9700k/9900k von Intel samt 32GB RAM. Also wirklich...
> 
> Gruß



Oder man kann Stolz sagen, dass die CPU auf 5Ghz läuft. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.

Und wenn ich das noch sagen darf ich stehe auch auf high fps Gaming. Aber 240hz hin oder her bei Full HD ist eine RTX 2080 Ti pure Geldverschwendung. Eine RTX 2080 sollte" knapp" reichen.


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Dezember 2018)

Mal zu deinem Vorhaben. Du hast ein klares Ziel. Du willst jetzt alles, was du an Performance kriegen kannst. Da wäre aber der 8700k die falsche Wahl, wenn müsste es schon der 9990k sein.  Eine BX300 ist schon "veraltet", dann schon gleich die akutelle MX500. Mit 512GB gäbe es nur PRO-SSDs. Wenn würde ich gleich 32GB RAM nehmen.

Mal meine Meinung zu deinem Vorhaben. Aktuell sind die 2080 Ti und der 9900k die stärksten Consumerkomponenten. Beide sind aber für ihre Leistung unverschämt teuer. Selbst für 4k würde eine RTX 2080 bei weitem reichen, die kostet auch 500€ weniger! Der 9900k wird potentiell bald von AMD im nächsten Jahr abgehängt. Für dich könnten 12 Kerne sinnvoll sein. AMD bietet die Leistung des 9900k + 4 Kerne (8 Threads) mehr wohl in Q2-Q3 2019 für unter 400€ an. Die Ryzen 3000er sollten sich auch sehr gut übertakten lassen, habe ich gehört. Also sich jetzt das Maximum zu kaufen, halte ich für nicht all zu klug. Auch wird AMD vermutlich nächstes Jahr für viel weniger Geld  die selbe Performance, wie die RTX-Karten bieten.
Mal zum Monitor. Den Unterschied zwischen einem 144Hz- und 240Hz-Monitor wirst du wohl kaum sehen, dieses Konzept von den 240Hz macht nur wenig Sinn. Hier empfehle ich klar WQHD 144Hz für >350€ bzw. >500€ mit Gsync. 
Dein gewählter RAM skaliert nicht so gut mit Intel. 3200MHz Cl16 wären vollkommen ok. Bei AMD könnte man den teureren erwägen, da die Ryzen damit besser skalieren, aber nicht mehr als 5%.
Diese RTX 2080 Ti hat nicht das beste Kühldesign, ist aber die schönste. Willst du die besten, dann Customwakü mit Gigabyte oder MSI Trio X oder ASUS ROG STRIX.

Ankündigt wird die neue Hardware von AMD voraussichtlich am 09.01.2019!

Mein Vorschlag wäre klar, jetzt einen Ryzen 1700, 2600 oder 2700 (600er 6 Kerne 12 Threads, 700er 8 Kerne 16 Threads)zu nehmen und diesen bei Bedarf nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr durch eines der Topmodelle mit 12-16 Kernen auszutauschen.
Auch würde ich eine RTX 2080 empfehlen. Bei FHD 240Hz wäre selbst die potentiell zu übertrieben.
Es würde für den Ryzen, sogar den i9 ein großer Luftkühler reichen. Natürlich kannst du auch eine Wakü nehmen, wenn dir das wichtig ist. Eine Customwakü würde natürlich auch gehen. Da gibt es alles von 200-800€. Für die Optik kannst du bei dem Budget schon eine Customwakü in Erwägung ziehen. Gigabyte bietet Board und Grafikkarte dafür. Die Wakü die CPU wäre direkt auf dem Board mit drauf, das lohnt sich aber hauptsächlich für die Optik.
Beim RAM 32 oder 16GB, entweder den teuren oder günstigen.

Was noch sehr wichtig wäre zu wissen, wie wichtig dir Optik ist. Man kann mit wenig Mehrkosten ein RGB-Fest hieraus machen. Ich nehme an, dass dir Optik nicht unwichtig ist, aber du sagtest ja, Performance steht im Vordergrund. Bei einer Customwakü kann ich nicht helfen, nur die Hardware heraussuchen, aber nicht die Teile für die Wakü.

Mal ein vorläufiger Vorschlag, der dir bis zum Upgrade der CPU sehr viel Performance bieten sollte.
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 3045€ - 90€ weitere Reduzierungen -100€ Verkauf vom 1700 + 400€ für Zen2(+)-CPU = 3255€ 
Mir persönlich ist hier zu viel in RGB, Optik allg. und "zu hochwertige" Komponenten Investiert. Der 2700 ist für einen längeren Zeitraum die bessere Investition. Das Board wäre nur für OC bis fast ans Limit gut, was halt die Wakü und die CPU hergeben. 32GB RAM und nur minimal weniger Leistung bekommt man für unter 300€. Die GPU kann man auch günstiger wählen, wie auch das Gehäuse. Alles geht auch teurer.

Hier mal die Komponenten von Gigabyte für Customwakü für RTX 2080(Ti) und 9900k: 
Gigabyte: 3x GeForce RTX 2080 (Ti) WaterForce mit Wakue - ComputerBase
Gigabyte-Mainboard: Z390 Aorus Waterforce mit riesigem Wasserkuehler - ComputerBase 
Ähnliche Möglichkeiten gäbe es aber nur teilweise von MSI und Asus.

PS: Tut mir Leid für den langen Text. Informationsfehler dürfen bitte angemerkt werden.


----------



## facehugger (13. Dezember 2018)

CKone schrieb:


> Oder man kann Stolz sagen, dass die CPU auf 5Ghz läuft. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


Den 9900k gibt es ebenfalls mit 5Ghz und drüber:

der8auer Core i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz - Advanced Edition

Gruß


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

hm... die 9900k bringt mir rein Performance mäßig nichts mehr als die 8700k overclockt. Mein Spiel (was ich auch streame) läuft auf Singlecore und somit ist Intel besser für mich. 

Was bringt mir der 9900K ? Die Performance ist identisch mit dem 8700K wenn ich übertakte. Beide sind 9th Generation und die 2 Kerne mehr sind für mich nicht entscheidend.  der geköpfte i9 kostet mich 200 euro mehr


----------



## CKone (13. Dezember 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Den 9900k gibt es ebenfalls mit 5Ghz und drüber:
> 
> der8auer Core i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz - Advanced Edition
> 
> Gruß



Interessant. Ich hatte vom 8auer selber auf youtube mal gehört der wäre ein leichter Hitzkopf. Problem gelöst es geht beides.

Gruß

edit: GizMoOo
@ das ist Ironie wir wollten dich nur darauf hinweisen, das nur 16GB Ram zu nehmen und bei diesem noch die Preisfrage zu stellen während du dir einen 8auer hollen willst absurd ist.
Und genau das was du ansprichst ist wobei dir hier alle helfen werden: Leistung für das was du brauchst zu kriegen und dein Geld nicht zum Fenster raus zuwerfen.


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

da gebe ich dir recht aber wenn ich schon was mache dann auch für die Zukunft, da ich wahrscheinlich im April auch 4k spiele spielen werde

Gruß


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Den 9900k gibt es ebenfalls mit 5Ghz und drüber:
> 
> der8auer Core i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz - Advanced Edition
> 
> Gruß



ja kostet leider 300 Euro mehr


----------



## facehugger (13. Dezember 2018)

GizMoOo schrieb:


> ja kostet leider 300 Euro mehr


Ist halt ein Intel und ne vorselektierte/geköpfte CPU mit garantiertem Takt unter Last. Kein Wunder, das du den nicht hinterhergeschmissen bekommst, oder

Gruß


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Dezember 2018)

Diese vorselektierten cpus sind doch komplett Banane. Ob der mit 4,8 oder 5,0GHz ist doch wumpe. Dafür würde ich nicht 100% mehr Geld hinblättern. Caseking lacht sich wahrscheinlich jedesmal kaputt wenn den wieder jemand bestellt hat.


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Mal zu deinem Vorhaben. Du hast ein klares Ziel. Du willst jetzt alles, was du an Performance kriegen kannst. Da wäre aber der 8700k die falsche Wahl, wenn müsste es schon der 9990k sein.  Eine BX300 ist schon "veraltet", dann schon gleich die akutelle MX500. Mit 512GB gäbe es nur PRO-SSDs. Wenn würde ich gleich 32GB RAM nehmen.
> 
> Mal meine Meinung zu deinem Vorhaben. Aktuell sind die 2080 Ti und der 9900k die stärksten Consumerkomponenten. Beide sind aber für ihre Leistung unverschämt teuer. Selbst für 4k würde eine RTX 2080 bei weitem reichen, die kostet auch 500€ weniger! Der 9900k wird potentiell bald von AMD im nächsten Jahr abgehängt. Für dich könnten 12 Kerne sinnvoll sein. AMD bietet die Leistung des 9900k + 4 Kerne (8 Threads) mehr wohl in Q2-Q3 2019 für unter 400€ an. Die Ryzen 3000er sollten sich auch sehr gut übertakten lassen, habe ich gehört. Also sich jetzt das Maximum zu kaufen, halte ich für nicht all zu klug. Auch wird AMD vermutlich nächstes Jahr für viel weniger Geld  die selbe Performance, wie die RTX-Karten bieten.
> Mal zum Monitor. Den Unterschied zwischen einem 144Hz- und 240Hz-Monitor wirst du wohl kaum sehen, dieses Konzept von den 240Hz macht nur wenig Sinn. Hier empfehle ich klar WQHD 144Hz für >350€ bzw. >500€ mit Gsync.
> ...



Hey, 
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung. ich könnte den PC jetzt zwar holen würde aber aus Kostengründen bis Januar bzw Februar warten. (Hardware ist echt unverschämt teuer aktuell ) 
AMD kommt an die Singlecore Leistung von Intel aktuell nicht ran. Das optische ist wirklich komplett unwichtig weil der Rechner unter den Tisch kommt. Die 2080ti hole ich nur damit ich nächstes Jahr wieder ne neue holen muss ( 4k spiele ab April) 
240 Hz zu 144 Hz ist bei Shootern eine menge Unterschied, weil man einfach flüssiger spielen kann und man schneller etwas sieht. (auch wenn das Auge nicht alles warnimmt ) 
Gruß


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Intel und ne vorselektierte/geköpfte CPU mit garantiertem Takt unter Last. Kein Wunder, das du den nicht hinterhergeschmissen bekommst, oder
> 
> Gruß



genau das mein ich aber. Mit dem 8700k komme ich ja genauso hin, da Singlecore für mich wichtig ist.


----------



## facehugger (13. Dezember 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Diese vorselektierten cpus sind doch komplett Banane. Ob der mit 4,8 oder 5,0GHz ist doch wumpe. Dafür würde ich nicht 100% mehr Geld hinblättern. Caseking lacht sich wahrscheinlich jedesmal kaputt wenn den wieder jemand bestellt hat.


Komm schon, die Leute haben schon auch immer (für andere) scheinbar unsinniges viel, viel Kohle hingeblättert. Kommt immer auf die ganz persönliche Sichtweise/den Anspruch und... den jeweiligen Kontostand an

*@TE:* du kannst dir natürlich kaufen was du willst.

Gruß


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Diese vorselektierten cpus sind doch komplett Banane. Ob der mit 4,8 oder 5,0GHz ist doch wumpe. Dafür würde ich nicht 100% mehr Geld hinblättern. Caseking lacht sich wahrscheinlich jedesmal kaputt wenn den wieder jemand bestellt hat.



das ist auch eine Überlegung die CPU selber zu köpfen. Was aber für Caseking spricht ist die Garantie für mich


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Dezember 2018)

Was spielst du denn?
Hardware ist gerade extrem günstig. 
Aber wer das beste vom besten will, muss auch tief in die Tasche greifen. 
Der Ryzen 2600 zum Beispiel bringt enorme Leistung für 150 Taler. Battlefield 5 läuft absolut fluffig mit 120 bis 170fps.
Du willst 30 bis 40fps mehr? 
Du willst bei den 1%minfps 90 statt 70?
Dann musst Du halt das 3 bis 4 fache bezahlen.


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Dezember 2018)

GizMoOo schrieb:


> Hey,
> vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung. ich könnte den PC jetzt zwar holen würde aber aus Kostengründen bis Januar bzw Februar warten. (Hardware ist echt unverschämt teuer aktuell )
> AMD kommt an die Singlecore Leistung von Intel aktuell nicht ran. Das optische ist wirklich komplett unwichtig weil der Rechner unter den Tisch kommt. Die 2080ti hole ich nur damit ich nächstes Jahr wieder ne neue holen muss ( 4k spiele ab April)
> 240 Hz zu 144 Hz ist bei Shootern eine menge Unterschied, weil man einfach flüssiger spielen kann und man schneller etwas sieht. (auch wenn das Auge nicht alles warnimmt )
> Gruß



Also eingentlich ist vor allem Intel gerade teuer, Nvida auch ein wenig, AMD ist relativ günstig im Verlgleich.
Ich weiß, dass AMD gerade nicht an die Singlecoreleistung heran kommt, deswegen soll die CPU ja in 1-2 Jahre getauscht werden. Da bist du immer noch günstiger dran als mit dem 9900k und vlt. sogar besser dran.
Die 2080Ti und dann nächstes Jahr was Neues, ich glaube du meinst das Gegenteil.  Vor allem bei FHD auch für 240Hz ist die 2080 Ti ein massiver Overkill. Die Leistung bekommst du in 2-3 Jahre für vlt. die Hälfte des Preises. Mehr als eine RTX 2080 ist sehr unsinnvoll.
WQHD und 144Hz sollten ein deutlich schärferes Bild bieten als FHD 144Hz! Der Unterschied sollte von 240Hz auf 144Hz so maginal ausfallen, dass die höhere Auflösung dir eher einen Vorteil bringt. Die Meisten hier werden mit vermutlich zustimmen.


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

Also erstmal ein Dankeschön an alle, dass ihr mir helfen wollt  

Also Intel ist fest kein AMD ( Singlecore ) 
RTX 2080 komme ich nicht an 244 FPS mit max Settings dran. (werde ich mir aber trotzdem überlegen) 

Welches Netzteil / Gehäuse / Mainboard könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 

Gruß


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Dezember 2018)

Wozu brauchst du 244fps? Mit max Settings? Von dem Gedanken solltest du dich schnell lösen sonst wirst du enttäuscht sein. Schooter max fps und max Settings passt mal gar nicht zusammen. 
Was spielst du denn nun?


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Dezember 2018)

Mal die anderen Punkte weggelassen:
MB: AMD eigentlich alle X470, für dich ab 170€, was dir gefällt. 
Intel müsste man spezifisch gucken. Mal grob eins für 180€ könnte reichen, mehr geht immer:  ASRock Z390 Extreme4 Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de
Gehäuse: Silent Base 801 u. Fractal Design R6
PSU: Straight Power 11, Dark Power Pro 11

Edit zu meinem Build: Man bräuchte ein NT von Corsair für diese Sleeves!


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich sage was ich Spiele lacht ihr mich nur aus  

also ich sags aber mal. 

Ich spiele ... Trommelwirbel .... Fortnite 

und hoffentlich ab April Read Dead Redemption 

Bevor ihr jetzt aber mich verurteilt : 

Spiele Fortnite auf Professionellem Niveau / 
werde  hoffentlich irgendwann durch Streamen auch paar Taler verdienen, 
und 244 FPS zumindest auf hohen Einstellungen sollten drin sein, da es nur Fortnite ist ^^

P.S.: So jetzt ist es raus und ich geh mich verstecken ^^


----------



## TrueRomance (13. Dezember 2018)

Bei fortnite ist wichtig zu wissen, dass du im so hoher die Details sind, die Auflösungsskalierung mit steigt. Was Käse ist. Meinst du, dass du dafür so teure Hardware brauchst?


----------



## GizMoOo (13. Dezember 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bei fortnite ist wichtig zu wissen, dass du im so hoher die Details sind, die Auflösungsskalierung mit steigt. Was Käse ist. Meinst du, dass du dafür so teure Hardware brauchst?



Also ich muss mir definitiv einen neuen Rechner besorgen weil ich so nicht qualitativ hochwertig Streamen kann.  Mein aktueller G3-710 i7 7700 mit der GTX 1080 packt es nicht allein.  Und wenn ich dann schon was neues hole dachte ich, ich gebe mal was mehr aus um Ruhe zu haben. 
Wie gesagt, da ich auch damit mein Geld verdiene. wäre es halt ziemlich nice etwas zu finden was mir vllt auch kleine Vorteile verschafft. Auch wenn nicht alles auf max sein muss wären ein paar Sachen sehr wichtig. 244 FPS auf jedenfall.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

Warum holst du dir nicht erstmal nur ne neue CPU und Unterbau?


----------



## pphs (14. Dezember 2018)

oh man, fortnite.. das größte müllspiel aller zeiten. und dann will er auf max details spielen, wo man sich nur selbst nen nachteil verschafft. und dazu dann das gequatsche mit professionell.. mal gesehen, mit welchen details die wirklichen pros spielen?

lächerlich wieder..


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

Wir wollen doch aber nicht unfreundlich werden oder?


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube wir kommen vom thema ab:

Max einstellungen sind für mich sachen die ich brauche zum Beispiel weitsicht und texturen anti aliasing wäre auch gut. Damit bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren.

So zurück zum Thema 
Was würdet ihr denn zusamenstellen an meiner Stelle? Bin ja hier um von euren Erfahrungen zu profitieren.. Wie gesagt bitte kein AMD wegen Singelcore


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

pphs schrieb:


> oh man, fortnite.. das größte müllspiel aller zeiten. und dann will er auf max details spielen, wo man sich nur selbst nen nachteil verschafft. und dazu dann das gequatsche mit professionell.. mal gesehen, mit welchen details die wirklichen pros spielen?
> 
> lächerlich wieder..



gefällt mir überhaupt  nicht   

für Fortnite dürfte der 9900k zu viel sein die 2080ti ist auch über mMn aber 

selbst in wqhd aufwärts eher so 1800p hatte ich mit der 980ti noch 100fps :O und das war season 1-5  

Netzteil straight Power 11 650 Watt 

Gehäuse ist ne Größen Frage 

Mainboard mhhm Asus Maxismus z390 Hero vllt fragst du bei caseking auf welchem Board die CPUs gestestet werden.

Asus wollte 2019? ein 21:9 wqhd+ Monitor mit 200hz bringen so am Rande

Liste folgt


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

Wozu singlecore? Läuft fortnite nur auf 2 Kernen?
Von 244fps+ kannst du dich auf jeden Fall verabschieden.
Der 9900k bietet dir, schätze ich maximal 20% mehrleistung gegenüber einem 2700x.
Macht es einen Unterschied ob du durchschnittlich 200 oder 240fps hast? Nein. 
Drops auf weit unter 200 hast du so oder so. Beim Streamen fehlen dir schonmal pauschal 5 bis 10 fps. 
Diese höchstens 20% kosten dich locker 350 Taler. Das muss dir bewusst sein.

Der 8700k ist hier keine Option. Zum Streamen schwächer als der 2700x. Beim 9700k wird es ähnlich sein.


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

AfFelix schrieb:


> gefällt mir überhaupt  nicht
> 
> für Fortnite dürfte der 9900k zu viel sein die 2080ti ist auch über mMn aber
> 
> ...



Hm maximus hero ist wohl nicht so gut von den Kühl und performance werten habe ich heute noch gesehen. Ist auch leider nur 4 phasen board. Monitor nehme ich den dell alienware mit 244 hz. Oh man echt nicht einfach das ganze.. Zum Glück hab ich noch zeit. 
Was sagt eigentlich die hertz zahlen aus bei einer grafikkarte wenn ich die danach eh modifiziere und übertakte? Ist es dann nicht egal welche karte man nimmt? (asus, msi,usw) oder verändern die hersteller da mehr an einer karte? Und wenn ja wo sieht man welcher Anbieter was verändert hat?


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wozu singlecore? Läuft fortnite nur auf 2 Kernen?
> Von 244fps+ kannst du dich auf jeden Fall verabschieden.
> Der 9900k bietet dir, schätze ich maximal 20% mehrleistung gegenüber einem 2700x.
> Macht es einen Unterschied ob du durchschnittlich 200 oder 240fps hast? Nein.
> ...



Wenn er sich ne 2080ti kauft Jucken die 650 Euro für den 9900k vermutlich auch nicht mehr 

@Gizmo du meinst ob 1,8 oder 1.85 ghz bei den Custom Designs? Das ist der garantierte Boost .
Im Primzip ist es nur wichtig die Karte mit dem Bestem kühler zu nehmen der Rest ist Glück und minimal

Hm der Bauer nimmt das Gene soweit ich weiß... 
 ach Intel so lange nicht mehr zusammengestellt


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wozu singlecore? Läuft fortnite nur auf 2 Kernen?
> Von 244fps+ kannst du dich auf jeden Fall verabschieden.
> Der 9900k bietet dir, schätze ich maximal 20% mehrleistung gegenüber einem 2700x.
> Macht es einen Unterschied ob du durchschnittlich 200 oder 240fps hast? Nein.
> ...



Fortnite ist singlecore und gestreamt wird mit dem 2. Rechner... Schnittstelle ist NDI über obs mit lan. 
Theoretisch kann man sich immer alles holen, frage ist immer braucht man das. Und ich denke das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden. Wie gesagt mit 9900k hab ich so meine probleme.. Oder ich hole den und köpf den auf gut glück selber.. Auch ne Option.


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

AfFelix schrieb:


> Wenn er sich ne 2080ti kauft Jucken die 650 Euro für den 9900k vermutlich auch nicht mehr
> 
> @Gizmo du meinst ob 1,8 oder 1.85 ghz bei den Custom Designs? Das ist der garantierte Boost .
> Im Primzip ist es nur wichtig die Karte mit dem Bestem kühler zu nehmen der Rest ist Glück und minimal
> ...



Perfekt danke.. Gibt es etwas wo man die Kühlleistungen nachlesen kann?


----------



## manimani89 (14. Dezember 2018)

Vergiss mal den 9900k pussy wagon machine. Heutzutage reicht ein r5 2600 mehr als aus. Aber hol dir ei x 470 Board damit dann auch ein 3700x läuft


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> Vergiss mal den 9900k pussy wagon machine. Heutzutage reicht ein r5 2600 mehr als aus. Aber hol dir ei x 470 Board damit dann auch ein 3700x läuft



Leute lest ihr alle nicht er will ab möglichst jetzt maximale Leistung und nicht im Juni... 

ich hol mir selbst vermutlich sogar den r9 3850x weil ich warten kann und 16 Kerne will  

da du ja über Ben 2ten rechner streamst ist der 9900k tatsächlich nur Geldverbrennung  

wenn's so einfach wär mit den GPU Kühlern . es gibt paar gute Karten spontan: MSI Trio Gigabyte Extreme und die Asus sind ganz ordentlich


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

Du musst dir erstmal klar werden, dass die Hz und die FPS nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
Hz ist die bildwiederholrate des monitors. Die beträgt immer 240hz egal wieviel fps du hast. 

Dass fortnite nur auf einem Kern läuft bezweifle ich stark. Der 2600x macht durschnittlich locker 200fps.das wäre auf einem Kern nicht möglich.

Den 9900k/9700k brauchst du nicht köpfen, der ist verlötet.


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Würde keine CPU mit Zahnpaste mehr kaufen, besonders jetzt wo es verlötete gibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



jo da kann er ja auch zu einem pretested greifen   der hat dann halt Flüssigmetall

Hier mal was nach deiner Vorstellung Neu Pc Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

iWebi schrieb:


> Für den Preis eines 9900K? Das ist schwachsinn hoch drei mit 2 kerne weniger.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Jo ist’s auch  der 9900k ist ziemlich gut (Preis mal ausgeklammert)


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Du musst dir erstmal klar werden, dass die Hz und die FPS nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
> Hz ist die bildwiederholrate des monitors. Die beträgt immer 240hz egal wieviel fps du hast.
> 
> Dass fortnite nur auf einem Kern läuft bezweifle ich stark. Der 2600x macht durschnittlich locker 200fps.das wäre auf einem Kern nicht möglich.
> ...



Jetzt bin ich überrascht.. Warum wird er dann geköpft bei caseking angeboten wenn er verlötet ist? Nur werbemasche?


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja krass der 9900k ist sogar 50 euro günstiger als die pre selected 8700k... Wieder was dazu gelernt. Ich schau mir mal die Kühlung vom Prozessor an..  Reicht ein guter Luftkühler für einen übertakteten i9 9900k oder sollte man da auf jedenfall Wasserkühlung nehmen?


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

Luftkühler reicht.
Wasser lohnt sich nur als custom.


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

Da würde ich auf jedenfall ne 360er Aio nehmen für 5ghz



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Luftkühler reicht.
> Wasser lohnt sich nur als custom.



Hab letztlich den Darkrock 4 mit einer alten corsair 240er auf nem i7 4790k @ 4,8 GHz verglichen Unterschied 10-15 Grad


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank.. Ich kann doch den als tray kaufen oder, da ich ja eh ein anderen Lüfter benutze


P. S. Lautstärke spielt keine rolle


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

Keine Hersteller Garantie 

Bei ner 2080ti im Rechner ist die Pumpe lautstärkentechnisch weit abgeschlagen bei 350 Watt pt


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

Dafür nimmt man auch einen der ganz großen Kühler. Dark rock pro4, noctua nh d15...
Ne AIO kühlt nicht wirklich besser als ein fetter Luftkühler


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

Dabei Luftkühler ist auch die zirkulation im allgemeinen besser soweit ich weiss.. Welche cpu Kühler würdet ihr denn empfehlen?  NH D15 Kühler war schon dabei.
Also 9900k und rtx 2080 ti.. Ich denke ich würde dann auch ein big tower nehmen, dann wird es angenehmer ingesamt.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

Denkst du nicht, dass deine 1080 für fortnite reicht?


----------



## Discocoonnect (14. Dezember 2018)

Hier ist ja seit gestern Nacht ganz schön viel passiert.
Mal eine Zusammenfassung:
-Die meisten sagen 9900K und 2080Ti sind unsinnvoll.
-Der 9900K bringt für sein Geld relativ wenig im Vergleich.
-AMD lässt sich mit geringeren Kosten upgraden und man hat dann mehr Leistung.
-Ein Ryzen 2600(X) mit der 1080 könnten reichen. Was hast du jetzt? Einen 7700? Für Fortnite, ohne dabei zu streamen, wird auch der noch reichen.
-Ein Luftkühler reicht hier in allen Fällen --> Dark Rock Pro 4. Eine H150i würde mehr Kühlleistung bieten, was sich aber nur bedingt lohnt.
-RAM?

Mal zum TE:
-144Hz WQHD sollte dir einen größeren Vorteil bieten als 240Hz FHD. Du siehst einfach schärfer und auf Distanz besser. 
-Der NH D15 wäre eine Alternative zum DRP4.
-Ein Big Tower nützt dir nur bedingt was. Ein großer Midi Tower, sogar Mini Tower bietet ausreichend Airflow! Ein Towerkühler wird da wenig im Weg sein.
-Beim Board muss man nicht das Teuerste nehmen. Board und Graka würde ich aus Optikgründen von der selben Marke wählen. Die MSI Trio X, MSI Duke und die ROG STRIX sind die besten RTX-Karten. Die Gigabyte Aorus ist nicht ganz so gut, aber ganz oben mit dabei. Eine RTX 2080 reicht immer noch bei Weitem.


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde es sehr spannend dies hier alles zu lesen 
Wer für was und wie sein Geld ausgeben möchte, ist seine Sache. Punkt.
ABER: Du hast Dich an uns zur Beratung gewandt. Daher überdenke die wirklich guten Vorschläge/Erfahrungen/Meinungen gut!
Deine Aussage: Erst im Januar/Februar 2019 kaufen.
Meine Rat: Warte auf die Eckdaten der neuen AMD-Gen, denn sie könnten(!) besser werden, als aktuelle Intel-CPUs. Zumal Du ja Dein Einkommen damit bestreiten möchtest. Außerdem würde ich die Graka-Frage anders angehen. Denn die 1080 sollte für Fortnite ausreichend sein. Zumal immer noch nicht geklärt ist, warum die RTX-Karten so rumzicken und bisweilen das Zeitliche segnen. Und das soll Dir dann als Profi während einer Session passieren? Wie peinlich. Das Zauberwort lautet "Sweetspot".
Oder geht es Dir nur um den "Längsten"?  Das Teuerste muß nicht immer zwingend auch das Beste sein. Das ist meine Erfahrung aus bald 30 Jahren Computer.
Gruß T.


----------



## Sonmace (14. Dezember 2018)

Ein 2. PC mit einer Streaming kate bringt mehr, vor allem wenn man 1080P 60 Fps Streamern will.
Die meisten Profis haben einen 2. Rechner dran damit sie keine Performance Einbrüche haben.

Das du hier offensichtlich all dein Geld in PC Hardware steckst um Professioneller Streamer zu werden ist klar aber das geht auch günstiger nur als tip


----------



## Lordac (14. Dezember 2018)

Servus,





GizMoOo schrieb:


> Warum wird er dann geköpft bei caseking angeboten wenn er verlötet ist?


hier erklärt das Roman ganz gut *klick*.

Gruß Lordac

P.S. Es wäre gut wenn man Zitate auf das Wesentliche kürzt, dadurch fallen Themen deutlich kompakter aus !


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Ein 2. PC mit einer Streaming kate bringt mehr, vor allem wenn man 1080P 60 Fps Streamern will.
> Die meisten Profis haben einen 2. Rechner dran damit sie keine Performance Einbrüche haben.



ja das ist der Plan. ob ich jetzt einen 2. Rechner aufbaue und 1000 ausgebe oder direkt einen neuen Highend macht kein großen Unterschied. 

So nach einer schlaflosen Nacht bleib ich stand jetzt beim 8700k, weil der 9900k schlecht verlötet und allgemein auch bei guter Leitfähigkeit ein kleiner Hitzkopf ist. 
AMD abwarten ist eine Option. Wann bekommt man denn die 1. Informationen zu dem neuen Prozessor? Weiss man das schon? 

P.S. bin euch wirklich dankbar für die gute Beratung


----------



## RtZk (14. Dezember 2018)

GizMoOo schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich überrascht.. Warum wird er dann geköpft bei caseking angeboten wenn er verlötet ist? Nur werbemasche?



Für 8° bessere Temperaturen, du kannst genauso einen Ryzen oder eine der 2011-3 Sockel CPU's von Intel köpfen, bringt auch ein paar Grad, steht aber in keinem Verhältnis, bei der WLP unter der CPU hat es noch 20° gebracht, da hat es sich noch gelohnt eine CPU zu köpfen.



AfFelix schrieb:


> Hab letztlich den Darkrock 4 mit einer alten corsair 240er auf nem i7 4790k @ 4,8 GHz verglichen Unterschied 10-15 Grad



Ein Dark Rock 4 ist naja, nur ein guter Luftkühler und nicht mit der Pro Version zu vergleichen. So ziemliche alle Dual Tower Kühler sind in der Lage einen 9900k gut zu kühlen.  Aio's sind in der ersten Stunde kühler, danach hat das Wasser eine sehr hohe Temperatur erreicht und die Temps sind nicht besser, teilweise sogar schlecher, als bei den sehr guten Luftkühlern.


----------



## TrueRomance (14. Dezember 2018)

8700k? Also... Äh... Hast du nicht aufgepasst?
Schlecht verlötet? Blödsinn. Den 9700k bekommt man ohne Tempprobleme auf 4,7 bis 5,0 GHz. 
Wenn du es kühl magst, bleibt dir der Ryzen 2700x.
Jetzt noch nen 6 Kerner für 400 Taler kaufen ist, auch wenn es jetzt unschön klingt, extrem dumm.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (14. Dezember 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Den 9900k gibt es ebenfalls mit 5Ghz und drüber:
> 
> der8auer Core i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz - Advanced Edition
> 
> Gruß



Ist die CPU da wirklich geköpft? Ich habe vor 3Wochen ein Video vom 8er gesehen, wo er gezeigt hat, wie er seine CPU geschrottet hat und warum ein köpfen kompletter Schwachsinn ist.
Damit ist die CPU nur noch vorselektiert und getestet und das wäre mir der Aufpreis überhaupt nicht wert....


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

ich warte jetzt erstmal noch was ab. aktuell sind die Preise eh zu teuer. Aber danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## AfFelix (14. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ein Dark Rock 4 ist naja, nur ein guter Luftkühler und nicht mit der Pro Version zu vergleichen. So ziemliche alle Dual Tower Kühler sind in der Lage einen 9900k gut zu kühlen.  Aio's sind in der ersten Stunde kühler, danach hat das Wasser eine sehr hohe Temperatur erreicht und die Temps sind nicht besser, teilweise sogar schlecher, als bei den sehr guten Luftkühlern.



sorry an der Stelle. Da hab ich vergessen das Pro zu schreiben. es war die Pro version. Hat mich selbst gewundert  und wäremeleitpaste kann ich auftragen


----------



## Sonmace (14. Dezember 2018)

GizMoOo schrieb:


> ja das ist der Plan. ob ich jetzt einen 2. Rechner aufbaue und 1000 ausgebe oder direkt einen neuen Highend macht kein großen Unterschied.
> 
> So nach einer schlaflosen Nacht bleib ich stand jetzt beim 8700k, weil der 9900k schlecht verlötet und allgemein auch bei guter Leitfähigkeit ein kleiner Hitzkopf ist.
> AMD abwarten ist eine Option. Wann bekommt man denn die 1. Informationen zu dem neuen Prozessor? Weiss man das schon?
> ...



ehmm nein ein dedicated PC fürs Streamen und zocken ist immer besser weil du eben keine last teilen musst und grade wenn du keine 2 Rechner haben willst machten 2 kerne mehr sinn (9900k, 2700X)


----------



## GizMoOo (14. Dezember 2018)

Sonmace schrieb:


> ehmm nein ein dedicated PC fürs Streamen und zocken ist immer besser weil du eben keine last teilen musst und grade wenn du keine 2 Rechner haben willst machten 2 kerne mehr sinn (9900k, 2700X)



ich vertsehe dein Kommentar nicht ganz. Ich habe eine Rechner aktuell der als streaming Rechner benutzt wird in Zukunft. >Theoretisch könnte ich auch mit dem zocken und mit einem neuen Rechner streamen, aber warum sollte ich jetzt 1000 euro für einen Rechner ausgeben, den ich in 6 Monaten nicht mehr benutze? Deswegen will ich ein Gaming Rechner aufbauen und meinen jetzigen Gaming Rechner zum streamen nutzen ^^


----------

